# Michael Jordan jokes that people will talk about his famous crying meme again after delivering Kobe Bryant’s eulogy



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 24, 2020)

Michael Jordan braces for 'Crying Jordan' meme after Kobe Bryant eulogy
					

Michael Jordan spoke at Kobe Bryant's memorial service today. Jordan even addressed that he was reproducing the "Crying Jordan" meme.




					nba.nbcsports.com
				




_The NBA just held All-Star Weekend in Chicago, where Michael Jordan starred for years with the Bulls. Jordan wasn’t a visible part of the festivities, though. He just prefers to remain out of the spotlight.

Yet, Jordan spoke at Kobe Bryant’s memorial service today. That’s how important Bryant – whom Jordan described as a younger brother – was to Jordan.

Jordan even addressed the elephant in the room – that he was reproducing the “Crying Jordan” meme. Thank goodness for another laugh amid the tears._


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 24, 2020)

Not sure if punchably tasteless, or high five awesome.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 24, 2020)

He can take a joke. He's already devastated by Kobe's loss as many people are, so having a sense of humor at his expense would make him feel better. Respect to him.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Feb 24, 2020)

Mike always is and was a class act. Still the GOAT though.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 24, 2020)

An angel get its wings everytime a black man cries.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Feb 25, 2020)

I liked the part where he licked his snot because he didn't have a tissue.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm Michael Jordan, McDonalds restaurants have given me this time to talk about something we both really care about. Memes. Listen, you got atleast 3/4 of your life to go, that's three more lifetimes to you, so don't blow it, don't do memes, if you're doing it, stop it, get some help. McDonalds wants you to get youself a chance, a chance to find out all the wonderful things you really can be. And so do I.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Feb 25, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> I'm Michael Jordan, McDonalds restaurants have given me this time to talk about something we both really care about. Memes. Listen, you got atleast 3/4 of your life to go, that's three more lifetimes to you, so don't blow it, don't do memes, if you're doing it, stop it, get some help. McDonalds wants you to get youself a chance, a chance to find out all the wonderful things you really can be. And so do I.



I'm lovin' you.


----------

